# Skewered These Last Night



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Took long enough but we finally got a limit. Come to find out a couple more than a limit :doh because of a slight miscaclulation. After we rounded up all the flat ones we decided since there was such an abundance of mullet we would just pull up th TM and run-n-gun with the outboard and hawk down a few. Here are the results:








30 mullet, 22 flounder,1 shitdonkey








Biggest mullet were 3.9 & 3.12 lbs. Biggest flounder 3.14 lbs.

I really got lucky because believe it or not THE MAN checked me before I put in the water!!! Oh well shit happens!!! :nonono


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

good job! I am hoping to go tomarrow night but I am afraid the water will still be pretty muddy. I guess you found a clear spot. Nice mess.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

nice mess ya got there....hey we all make mistakes.......we just dont need to make them often:letsdrink

:clap


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

nice!


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Dang nice mess of fish. Not sure I would show proof of exceeding the posession limit on those flounder. Maybe that's just me.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

nice mess right there! i'm getting hungry now...flounder, mullet, sheep, cheese grits, cold beer...good job fellas...


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Wow! I need to get your number to meet up with you as you are on your way home to lighten your load so you don't have to clean so many fish! Way to go man, once again, you set the Bar pretty high! I have our boat ready and I cannot wait until I have the extra time on our hands so we can go. Great job!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Im guilty also.... Flounder Assassin and I stayed an extra hour one night looking for number 20. The next day when we counted the fish before cleaning,:doh number 20 turned out to be number 23.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (8/28/2008)*Im guilty also.... Flounder Assassin and I stayed an extra hour one night looking for number 20. The next day when we counted the fish before cleaning,:doh number 20 turned out to be number 23.


well thanks for throwin me under the bus with you :moon but he is correct. its real easy to miscount...now when we think we are getting close we stop and take an accurate count of whats in the cooler before we end up hunting down too many...or not enough :banghead


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Kick some azz, why don't ya? ..... Well done!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (8/28/2008)*Im guilty also.... Flounder Assassin and I stayed an extra hour one night looking for number 20. The next day when we counted the fish before cleaning,:doh number 20 turned out to be number 23.


I've miscounted/lost count many times in both directions. It's even worse when you think you got 20 and the home count ends up 18. :banghead:banghead


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Death From Above (8/28/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Midnight Rider (8/28/2008)*Im guilty also.... Flounder Assassin and I stayed an extra hour one night looking for number 20. The next day when we counted the fish before cleaning,:doh number 20 turned out to be number 23.
> ...


Yeah but at least you aired on the side of caution.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I normally carry a little putt counter with me and keep it in my pocket and click it when I get a fish, but its gone now.:banghead Was in a hurry yesterday so I didn't stop and get another one. I don't know about the rest of yall but after about 24 hours without any sleep my brain doesn't work nearly as efficient as its supposed to, as yall can tell. If I would have known how many I had it would have saved me a LOT of looking and a couple of hours of sleep!!! :doh


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice mess of fish man :clap


----------



## whitebc13 (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice mess of fish:clap


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

Nice meat haul.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Dahmmm!


----------



## Longbeard (Apr 24, 2008)

very nice :clap


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Overtaking IMO.......why don't you leave some for the rest of us? :moon


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Good report, that is a fine mess of fish. I think we've all miscounted a couple times before, happens to the best of us.


----------

